# Happy Father's Day!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

*Happy Father's Day to all the Dads and Grandfathers!  Have a wonderful weekend and holiday!

*​*​
*


----------



## marinaio (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 14, 2014)

Just another excuse to spend money.  I'm sure my children have more sense than to waste it on me for some invented 'day'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)

I never spent money on my dad as a kid, but I did use Father's Day to show him how much I loved and appreciated him, and would make him a little homemade card.  I too am not a big one for holidays, they seem to add to the list each year, Hallmark is in heaven.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks.  Sure was a fun time getting to be one.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks, SeaBreeze.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll second that Seabreeze,

Happy Daddy's day to all you fine fellers


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 15, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Just another excuse to spend money.  I'm sure my children have more sense than to waste it on me for some invented 'day'.



If you were my dad, I would feel very lucky since my dad chose to split after just 3 years of my little brother and I being born. Just giving it a go would have meant a lot to me.  You have every right, and know about your own life and children though, I just wanted to say what I did thought, because I appreciate dads, and would have liked to have known where mine was so I could tell him I would have liked to have known him. Denise


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2014)




----------

